# Need some advice



## Nascar48 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm helping a friend out with his home theater system. He bought the following major items for the project. 
TV - Panasonic 60" smart LED TV
RECEIVER - YAMAHA RX-V377 
Blue ray player - SAMSUNG HT-E5500W
Direct tv satelite box

Hook up schematic

Into the receiver 
HDMI CABLE FROM SAT BOX TO HDMI 2 ON RECEIVER
HDMI CABLE FROM BLU RAY TO HDMI 1 ON RECEIVER
HDMI CABLE FROM RECEIVER OUT TO HDMI 1 ON THE TV
ALL THE SPEAKERS ARE CONNECTED CORRECTLY

ISSUES: 
1. Get picture from DVD player onto the tv but no audio out of receiver. Can get sound by switching to tv speakers
2. From the tv apps, netflix will play but have to switch to tv speakers. No sound from receiver. 
3. Need to set up one remote for all components.


Direct tv receiver will play thru the receiver speakers. 

Any suggestions would be very helpful


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Nascar48 said:


> I'm helping a friend out with his home theater system. He bought the following major items for the project.
> TV - Panasonic 60" smart LED TV
> RECEIVER - YAMAHA RX-V377
> Blue ray player - SAMSUNG HT-E5500W
> ...


You might want to check the AVR for proper audio input setting. The manual covers this on pg 21-22, but in the context of setting the audio input to something other than HDMI. You just want to make sure it's set for audio input on HDMI for the BD player. You might also try the BD player on HDMI 3 as a test to see if it works there.


Nascar48 said:


> 2. From the tv apps, netflix will play but have to switch to tv speakers. No sound from receiver.


 This problem sounds like an ARC (Audio Return Channel) problem: Yamaha manual, page 77, and also check the TV settings to make sure it is set up for Audio Return Channel. The AVR must be on AV 4 for this to work.


Nascar48 said:


> 3. Need to set up one remote for all components.


 No doubt! There are many single-remote solutions. In short, the inexpensive ones are hard to use, the best ones cost money. Got a budget figure?


----------

